# Looking for a demo video for my new Graco 395



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi again everyone!

Ok, I finally did purchase the Graco 395 [I wish I had gotten the brushless motor 490 for $110 more, but it was tooooooo late, I already placed the order].

Anyway, does anyone know of a demo video available that can help me set it up and become more familiar with it before I roll it out to the job?

I used my nice Graco XR7 for several years and I am hoping this machine is somewhat similar. The set up, paint procedure, and clean up all look identical to the XR7. Yes, I did receive the massive manual for the new Graco 395, and yes, I did just finish reading all 40 pages, but I was hoping to watch a video to be certain I did not miss anything!

The manual is suggesting I first flush out the shipping lubricant this new machine arrived with....I suppose I will do that now.

It's me,

Soar


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

The 395 is a very nice pump. If you take care of it, you will easily get several years of out of it. If you read the manual, Im sure you have it covered. But............... if you insist....................................................................................................................


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Not sure how helpful the video will be? I only made it through 2 minutes.


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> The 395 is a very nice pump. If you take care of it, you will easily get several years of out of it. If you read the manual, Im sure you have it covered. But............... if you insist....................................................................................................................Introduction to Graco Sprayers (part 1 of 2) - YouTube


Woodland,

Thanks for posting that video. I watched the entire video and it helped to refresh the basics in my mind again. :thumbsup:



Woodland said:


> Not sure how helpful the video will be? I only made it through 2 minutes.


Yes, it was helpful...but, where is part 2? :blink:

Soar


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

pain-ter said:


> Woodland,
> 
> Thanks for posting that video. I watched the entire video and it helped to refresh the basics in my mind again. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


"When the student is ready.....the teacher will appear" :yes:


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, thanks again Woodland! Both parts 1 + 2 were very helpful for me.

I appreciate you and the help you have given me.

Have a wonderful week!

Tomorrow, I am off to my paint job using this Grace 395 for the very first time!

Wow! I am looking forward to a good job!

I have a feeling this 395 is gonna be a lot better than my XR7!

I hope I have not set my expectations too high for this 395'er!

Soar


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

pain-ter said:


> I have a feeling this 395 is gonna be a lot better than my XR7!
> 
> I hope I have not set my expectations too high for this 395'er!
> 
> Soar


Im sure you will be more than pleased with the 395. :thumbsup:


----------



## pain-ter (Jun 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Im sure you will be more than pleased with the 395. :thumbsup:


Woodland,

I used it for the very first time today and I must admit, I felt like I was driving a Porsche. It was so sweet compared to my 12 year old XR7.

I am totally happy with it!

Thanks again everyone for helping me select a great sprayer!

Soar


----------

